# Rahmen Alu raw und Salz/Schweiss



## rsu (1. September 2009)

Wollte mal hören wie ihr Eure Erfahrung ist mit Rahmen in Alu raw und Schweiss bzw Salz im Winter? Wie pflegt Ihr Eure Rahmen bzw was hilft am besten als Schutz?

Danke
René


----------



## michar (1. September 2009)

naja...also ich weiss ja nicht wie du schwitzt..aber ich schwitz meinen rahmen eigentlich nicht voll 
und naja..im winter machste das rad halt danach gescheit sauber..dann is das kein thema würd ich behaupten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONA_pepe (1. September 2009)

Also das Alu wird allgemein etwas dunkler (en Kolleg hat en Pudel in Raw). Aber auf den allgemeinen Gebrauch bezogen... 
Du kannst ihn ja mit Klarlack lackieren lassen.


----------



## bikedestroyer10 (2. September 2009)

schweiss am besten mit klarem wasser sofort abspülen,löst den lack auf.sobald wasser mit salz versetzt ,mit alu (nicht eloxiert)in kontakt kommt ,blüht das auf wie ein blumenkohl.es ensteht ein weisses pulver,ist nicht schädlich sieht aber beschissen aus.
hab 2 meiner betroffenen rahmen pulvern lassen.grundsätzlich salzwasser meiden, ist ein absoluter killer für alles.das wasser dunstet langsam ab ,und die lösung wird immer konzentrierter.am besten baust du dir ne wintergurke auf
mfg


----------



## Murx (2. September 2009)

rsu schrieb:


> Wollte mal hören wie ihr Eure Erfahrung ist mit Rahmen in Alu raw und Schweiss bzw Salz im Winter? Wie pflegt Ihr Eure Rahmen bzw was hilft am besten als Schutz?
> 
> Danke
> René



Pflege: Null.
Schutz: Null.

wird halt ein bisschen dunkler im Laufe der Zeit. Meiner ist jetzt bald 2 Jahre und ich mach mir eigentlich keine Sorgen -- bevor er durchkorrodiert ist, landet er vermutlich eh im Altmetall ..


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Mai 2011)

Kram ich mal das Thread nochmal aus. So wie man auf den Bildern sieht haben doch einige einen RAW Rahmen. Macht ihr wirklich nichts mit dem? Ist das mit dem Schweis so ein Problem? Bringt es was denn Rahmen mit Silikonspray oder wachs zu behandeln? Oder gibt es nur die Lösung Pulvern?

Ich hab keine Lust jedes mal mein Rahmen zu putzen wenn ich vom fahren komm...


----------



## Machiavelli (11. Mai 2011)

Einmal im Jahr mit Stahlwolle drüber und das Teil ist wie neu


----------



## Mr.Beasto (11. Mai 2011)

einfach nach gebrauch mit nem tuch abreiben und sauber isser ! Falls es dann doch noch zum farbwechsel kommt , wie beschrieben stahlwolle !


----------



## accutrax (14. Mai 2011)

aus meiner erfahrung alles kein problem....ausser streusalzfahrten im winter...
deswegen ist mir an einem rad  mal das tretlagergewinde wegkorrodiert...trotz ! fettpackung und pflege...das rad war aber auch einen winter lang fast täglich im einsatz...
ansonsten mit terroson multiwax einsprühen, schützt perfekt und lässt sich im frühjahr mit reinigungsbenzin wieder entfernen...

gruss accu


----------



## Koohgie (8. Januar 2012)

kurze frage, will meinen pudel entlacken lassen und ihn evtl. raw belassen.... 
soll ich den noch klar pulvern oder so belassen wie jü ihn schuff......


----------

